# generating scrap



## lmills148 (Feb 20, 2008)

people creating scrap

http://glumbert.com/media/baddayoffice


----------



## Shaul (Feb 20, 2008)

Even though it's a 'Music Video' there's probably more than an ounce of truth in it, what with the worldwide quantity of computers in use and pressures in the workplace.

Actually I've seen parts of the video in the past but never the whole thing.

Maybe Noxx (in his next video) could do something similar with an old guitar   


Shaul


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Feb 20, 2008)

That was the best - it reminded me of when I taught my Twinhead laptop to fly!!

Bravo to that video - I really enjoyed it!
Thanks!

Glynn


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

lol I started to put that this morning, and decided to search for it here first. I did find a few vids to go with it though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sq-HYGfnIo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mow9u3b4-9c&feature=related

LOL My FAV, guy tries to print from his pc...printer broke. So he gets pissed and decides to scan his montior... :lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgS44boaw1c&feature=related


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

if you're not laughign yet, this should help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzBy6agXKoA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zJKXJQNW_E&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-cjNTUoDwI&feature=related

:lol:


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

How to relieve all this stress.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq2hDp3LsZM&feature=related


----------

